# i love my babies ;-)



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mmm when they are ready to go to bed ...they are so cuddly , i can't stand it  don't mind my make-up less face :? 

kisses nat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

bedtime is also fight time


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Yeah I LOVE EM TOO!!
Awww, one cuter than the other!
You look aroable like always!

On the last pic the fought for you, huh?!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

sorry for flooding  

kisses nat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

last one 

look at cosmo's droopy ears  

kisses nat


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Awww how cute!!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I love the photos , ur babies are great! such little cuties x


Tyson also thinks its play/fight time when we go to bed!!


:wave:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Hee hee, they are wee rascals - my coco likes to play fight a lot too - except she dont have any chihuahua to fight with so it's me who gets it! lol!

You're new camera works really well, and it's nice to see what you look like - very pretty, you don't need any make-up


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

YOU dont need a stitch of make up dear!!! 

Great pics, Bindi gets cranky and growls.....Kemo gets cuddly!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Those are great pic's..what a lovely chi family you have...they are all so cute.......I love the one of them play fighting LOL It is really enjoyable to see them all together....and you don't need any makeup !


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Great pictures! How do you sleep with 3?? Zeus is a bed hog!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL great photos, what a lovely family!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Loved the pics! All of your babies are so cute!

And you look like that at bedtime?! :shock:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awwww, Nat, what a cute family.... I have to agree - you don't need make-up. You are very pretty! Your babies are just too cute!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Great photos. All your chi's are so cute and you look great, too!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Great pics Nat! I love that one pic of Cosmo's face I couldn't stop laughing!! He looks so phsyco! :lol: And Vienna and Paris are sweet as ever!!! You are so pretty Nat, if I looked like you I would never wear makeup! Your camera takes great pictures too!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> Great pics Nat! I love that one pic of Cosmo's face I couldn't stop laughing!! He looks so phsyco! :lol: And Vienna and Paris are sweet as ever!!! You are so pretty Nat, if I looked like you I would never wear makeup! Your camera takes great pictures too!


 but you look even better :shock: :wink: 

thanks everybody for the nice compliments :wink: they really made my day !!

that pic is really hilarious , but i like the slick one even better ...he looks so macho on it  

yeah the camera is working great , i actually have to make the pics lesser quality for them to appear bigger on here :?  

kisses nat


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

They are all so adorable. You are so lucky to have so much cuteness surrounding you. You look great BTW...

Leslie


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Great pictures! I love your chis!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

nat you look beautiful without make up and I must say your bed looks huge - great pics :wave:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

perfect pictures


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Nat, you have the most gorgeous complexion - peaches and cream. You do NOT need makeup!! Been an awful long time since this senior citizen looked that good before going to bed....actually, I never looked that good. LOL....

Those are fantastic pics - you have such a lovely chi family. Hope you don't take offense, but Cosmo reminds me of a miniature german shepherd....think it must be the coloring on his face. Paris looks like the mischievious one, and Vienna looks like a little angel who can do no wrong.... :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I just loved your pictures!!! You don't need ANY make-up, you are naturally beautiful!

Bedtime is fight time for mine too! :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cosmo is a psycho!!!! :lol: I love the pic where Vienna is looking at the camera with the other two fighting. She's really had enough of their crazy antics for one day. "Mom, they're so immature." :lol: 

Paris' tail looks almost bushy compared to Lily's. :? 

You are gorgeous with or without makeup, you silly girl.  

Great, great pics!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

You and your chis are ALL beautiful. :angel8:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

great pics nat! you are sooooo pretty! hubba hubba in your nightie lol.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so jealous...3 chi's  you are so lucky  by the way you area pretty young women..great pictures :wave:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Those pictures are too cute! What beautiful babies you have....and you are one beautiful Momma!!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Aww, I love them too! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

chimom said:


> Nat, you have the most gorgeous complexion - peaches and cream. You do NOT need makeup!! Been an awful long time since this senior citizen looked that good before going to bed....actually, I never looked that good. LOL....
> 
> Those are fantastic pics - you have such a lovely chi family. Hope you don't take offense, but Cosmo reminds me of a miniature german shepherd....think it must be the coloring on his face. Paris looks like the mischievious one, and Vienna looks like a little angel who can do no wrong.... :lol:



  you saw that right ...we always call him our mini shepard (everybody says he looks like one :wink: )

and looks can deceive (sp?) paris is the little angel ( but can be catty too) and vienna is the mischievious one  she's a nutty girl :roll: 

thanks for the compliments  it's summer here so i have a bit of color ...normally i am really white :wink: ...now i'm peachy and freckled  i never get really tanned ....

kisses nat


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

hee hee nats loving all the compliments - i would too


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

WOW!! You are just the prettiest little thing!! Gorgeous complexion!! I would not be caught dead without makeup!!  Your pictures are incredible with all your "snuggle babies" all around!! Ain't it great!! :wink: 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Aww I love your babies too!! I love the pic of Cosmo! His expression cracks me up!! :lol: And Vienna looks like a little angel! Beautiful pictures and beautiful puppies!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

What wonderful photos , makes me want to hug them all


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow i never had so many compliments in my life  thanks guys , i love all of you :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Nat you are gorgeous. And....what beautiful babies. I love the one of Vienna looking at the other two fighting. It's so funny. It's a lucky thing you live across the big water, or I'd have to come steal her away, she's such a cutie.


----------

